# **Petsmart is now carrying Wellness Core**



## nfedyk (Jan 13, 2012)

I stopped at Petsmart today to pick yp a bag of Wellness Super5 puppy mix for Oliver. I was really surprised to see Wellness Core on the shelf. The sales clerk said they just got in several new foods this week and Wellness Core was one of them. This will make it so convenient when we switch Oliver over in a few months. Thought I would post this in case anyone else is interested. I don't know if this is at every store yet. I am in New Jersey.


----------



## bruins17 (Feb 16, 2012)

Im new to this forum and ive had my dog 4 year old German sheppard akita mix on wellness core for 3 years now and lately hes been throwing up his food alot randomly. So i did some research and apparently wellness has changed some of their ingredients and alot of people are reporting their dogs throwing up their food. A couple people i know say they switched the dog food and theyre dogs are alot better now.Ive heard alot of people saying theiyve had their dog tested and their white bloodcell and red blood cell counts are really high and some even kidney failures. Anyone have anymore input on this?


----------



## greyshadows (Jan 30, 2012)

My dogs didn't throw up with Wellness but when I opened the bag it smelled funny so I returned it to the store. Decided to put my dogs on Acana after that.


----------



## bruins17 (Feb 16, 2012)

ya my dogs food stinks alot too, but then again i use to feed my dog tripe so i never thought anything of it till now


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

bruins17 said:


> Im new to this forum and ive had my dog 4 year old German sheppard akita mix on wellness core for 3 years now and lately hes been throwing up his food alot randomly. So i did some research and apparently wellness has changed some of their ingredients and alot of people are reporting their dogs throwing up their food. A couple people i know say they switched the dog food and theyre dogs are alot better now.Ive heard alot of people saying theiyve had their dog tested and their white bloodcell and red blood cell counts are really high and some even kidney failures. Anyone have anymore input on this?


That would be enough to make me never feed that food again. There are dog foods that are currently causing illness and death in dogs, but haven't been named yet. Mostly due to what you say - vets and owners reporting the deaths. It's just not worth the risk to keep feeding it, in my opinion.


----------



## bruins17 (Feb 16, 2012)

ya im not going to. But everyone says wellness is such a good dog food, kinda makes you think that if wellness is causing this then what other reputable foods arent safe either


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

I've never liked Wellness. Back before I fed raw we put Henry on Wellness. He got so sick while he was on it, he was projectile vomiting and diarrhea.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

bruins17 said:


> ya im not going to. But everyone says wellness is such a good dog food, kinda makes you think that if wellness is causing this then what other reputable foods arent safe either


Yes, in 2007 everyone was shocked the melamine was in all the pricey dog foods. People don't realize that all dog food brands are processed at a very few locations by companies that do it for everyone. So when one brand is contaminated, you can pretty much bet a whole bunch of others are contaminated also.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

BrownieM said:


> I've never liked Wellness. Back before I fed raw we put Henry on Wellness. He got so sick while he was on it, he was projectile vomiting and diarrhea.


See, I would think even if a dog was allergic to a dog food it wouldn't cause that. I would really think there was something in there that isn't on the ingredients list.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

xellil said:


> See, I would think even if a dog was allergic to a dog food it wouldn't cause that. I would really think there was something in there that isn't on the ingredients list.


Agreed. He has no food allergies so it was really weird that it happened. No such issues on raw. I'm not going to lie, sometimes I entertain the convenience of kibble, but I just can't do it. I feel so much better feeding real food.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

bruins17 said:


> Im new to this forum and ive had my dog 4 year old German sheppard akita mix on wellness core for 3 years now and lately hes been throwing up his food alot randomly. So i did some research and apparently wellness has changed some of their ingredients and alot of people are reporting their dogs throwing up their food. A couple people i know say they switched the dog food and theyre dogs are alot better now.Ive heard alot of people saying theiyve had their dog tested and their white bloodcell and red blood cell counts are really high and some even kidney failures. Anyone have anymore input on this?


I don't feed this particular dog food to my dogs, but I am urging people NOT to over-react to *hearsay & rumour*.

Just my $0.02's worth...


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

SubMariner said:


> I don't feed this particular dog food to my dogs, but I am urging people NOT to over-react to *hearsay & rumour*.
> 
> Just my $0.02's worth...


I think better to be safe than sorry. There is so much hearsay and rumor out there right now that I have to consider there is some fire behind it, and I don't want to not overreact at the expense of my dog. if it were ME, I might take the risk because I have the choice but my dogs don't.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

xellil said:


> I think better to be safe than sorry. There is so much hearsay and rumor out there right now that I have to consider there is some fire behind it, and I don't want to not overreact at the expense of my dog. if it were ME, I might take the risk because I have the choice but my dogs don't.


With all due respect, you do understand that hearsay & rumour are not admissible in a court of law simply because they _are_ hearsay & rumour? They have no factual basis. 

The same rumour or untruth can be circulated around & around and around until people THINK it's true because they've heard it so often. Yet there may have never been any real evidence to back it up. So why give it credence?

Just go to Snopes & you'll see what I mean. Their urban myth debunking is legendary. 

<sigh>
</sigh>


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

yes, I'm familiar with Snopes. And i'm not suing anyone. It's a personal choice whether to continue to feed a dog food, not a court case.

There IS evidence that food from China is tainted. Just because there's no recall doesn't mean it's not happening. And now, people are reporting that their dogs are dying from food. I believe the people who say their dogs get sick, throw up, lose kidney function for no reason. You have to suspect the food.

If you are comfortable feeding whatever food, that's a decision you make with the information you have. Other people might make a different decisioin.


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

bruins17 said:


> ya im not going to. But everyone says wellness is such a good dog food, kinda makes you think that if wellness is causing this then what other reputable foods arent safe either


I now worry about giving my dog _anything_ that wasn't made with humans in mind. 



SubMariner said:


> I don't feed this particular dog food to my dogs, but I am urging people NOT to over-react to *hearsay & rumour*.
> 
> 
> Just my $0.02's worth...


I feel pretty strongly that not enough testing goes on with dog foods. If people are reporting that changing the dog food did the trick I'm going to avoid it. Better to be safe than sorry in my opinion. Until we can get a more strict policy on what goes into dog food I will have to keep going by word of mouth in determining what to and what not to feed my dog. 



xellil said:


> yes, I'm familiar with Snopes. And i'm not suing anyone. It's a personal choice whether to continue to feed a dog food, not a court case.
> 
> There IS evidence that food from China is tainted. Just because there's no recall doesn't mean it's not happening. And now, people are reporting that their dogs are dying from food. I believe the people who say their dogs get sick, throw up, lose kidney function for no reason. You have to suspect the food.
> 
> If you are comfortable feeding whatever food, that's a decision you make with the information you have. Other people might make a different decisioin.


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Never fed wellness core dry food but I did give Gunner the canned wellness core a couple times. It caused him to explode dark liquid goop out his butt so I returned it all.


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

I find this really interesting, Ajax has been on Wellness Core, the fish one, for over a year and never had any problems at all. In fact his skin, coat and digestive system have never been better. 
Anyway, on to the original topic. . . Our Washington/Oregon/Montana states will be putting the new food on the shelf next week. Another one we will get in is Innova Prime, which actually seems to be a pretty decent grain free food.


----------

